# All Preppers Are RACIST!



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

...Yup! I heard it at work last week. So I asked the person espousing that opinion why she thought so. She said "Be cause all preppers are white, *******, trailer trash hillbilly hicks." (side note - she's white too)

"Why, thank you!" I replied. I also asked her if she was aware that her government, lead by an African American, actually recommends that ALL citizens be prepared to endure a 72 hour ordeal. She had no response. The feeble minded are so easy to toy with.

But it got me to thinking. Where do the ethnicity lie in the prepper community? Lets see how we stack up against the US.

Caucasian - 72.4%
Hispanic / Latino - 16.4%
African American / Black - 12.6
Asian - 4.8
Native American 1.1

I know... It totals more than 100%. Blame common core.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Other not listed - I am a mix of Scottish/German (white), but my great great grandfather was Japanese (on my mothers side) and I have some traits (better tanning, dark hair)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Had to go with ****** since Texan wasn't a choice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

German,Irish,Cherokee and Lakota


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im part Hawaiian and part white. 50/50.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so white I make chalk look like it has a tan.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a mutt. western, eastern, northern and southern European with some others thrown in for good measure. I am 100% American and I vote!

(if I get into the sun for more than 10 minutes I just burn - never could tan.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

See pic...But my superior intellect is from my @#$%^ side!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mutt clinging to my guns and religion . I don't give a darn what color you skins is or who your daddy was.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The other side to the coin, why do non-whites feel that they don't have to prep? May be there's more than are spoken for? And just choose to sit back and observe for now? We all know a boat load of folks that think preppers are paranoid. Neat poll though. My in-laws are Spanish, they always save for a rainy day, Prepping before preppin was cool?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not a racist - I gave up racing years ago! I am now a cruiser.

I am not a bigot either! My son-in-law is Mexican, step son is Puerto Rican, and I used to have a neighbor that was a good friend and black. I moved away after he died - oh, his wife was white. Good people all of them. I am able to get along with anyone who cares enough about themselves to be courteous to others - even my 8 brothers and three sisters.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I am not a racist - I gave up racing years ago! I am now a cruiser.
> 
> I am not a bigot either! My son-in-law is Mexican, step son is Puerto Rican, and I used to have a neighbor that was a good friend and black. I moved away after he died - oh, his wife was white. Good people all of them. I am able to get along with anyone who cares enough about themselves to be courteous to others - even my 8 brothers and three sisters.


I think if you notice that some people in your life are of a given race, you might be a racist. Careful or the PC Police will be after you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is sometimes difficult not to notice that a person is Mexican but I can see what you mean about blacks - they could be very difficult to tell from whites..... :roll:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay, this is a bit off topic, but relevant in the big picture.

I'm at home the other day and channel surfing. Some black lady with an accent has a talk show and is doing updates on past guests.

One guest was a white racist who agreed to take a DNA test to find out how much dark bro blood he had. He was 86 percent white and 14 percent "Sub- Saharan African." In the update he wasn't there, having went on a crime spree laced with violent acts.

Now, a white person that is MORE than three quarters white finds out they have a little black blood and they start embracing the paltry drop of black in them. This guy was no anomaly, he was the rule. It happens over and over. OTOH, half - breed Obama *hates* every ounce of white blood his mother left in him. How can that be that whites don't celebrate the majority of white heritage they have, but start embracing a culture they hated until they found an ounce of it in their genes? I have a different take as to what constitutes racism.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Resister, that's some funny stuff!!! Glad to see that you've not taken life so serious as in the past. What is, is. Peace.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Been like this for years. If your proud of being white, your a racists, if your any other color, you demand equal rights. We already give them food stamps and free housing and medical, how much more do they want!!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Resister, that's some funny stuff!!! Glad to see that you've not taken life so serious as in the past. What is, is. Peace.


I only get my tighty whiteys in a bunch when its a serious subject.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I fully agree with the intent and sentiment to judge by the content of the character not by the color of your skin. And I expect those of color to stop believing that the color of their skin exemps them from the metric MLK so eloquently spoke. It is no surprise that a majority of the minority that has been trained by there leaders to blame others for every short coming that you personally have are not interested in being prepared for the safety of them selves and family members around them. 

The headlines on the liberal media will read, selfish militant whites eat the food they paid for while minorities starve after all food has been looted from non local grocery stores.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

The over 100% is because some people are ethnically mixed and in US polls which are mostly census polls, are done on paper allowing for such. And to answer the statement/query from The Resister, a large part of it has to do with pure and simple racism, I am a very light yellow fellow who is Asian enough to be sick of DWO jokes and white enough to be gaishin as it is called in japan. People will always go against what is different, and if you deal with it enough you get sick of the worst offenders. White people in general make fun of my Asain blood, though I have met few I can't put to shame as soon as their raw verbage is uttered. Where as the Asian people at worst will ignore me, now if you had to deal with that for thirty years who would you most recognize as being "Who you are" it's a sad thing but it is the truth we live with. If you were told from child hood that all Aussies were green and purple you'd look really confused when you got down under if no one ever corrected you.
I however am only a third generation American citizen, so I can honestly say I am predominately Asian-Indian mixed. So, my question now is, did all of you still vote right


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I never look at myself or others, as a color. I'm an a AMERICAN... AKA a mutt, the best part of all the above.

We need to stop this BS and focus on the bigger problems.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Been like this for years. If your proud of being white, your a racists, if your any other color, you demand equal rights. We already give them food stamps and free housing and medical, how much more do they want!!


The entitlement crowd is not only made up of minorities, there are a whole lot of white POS out there as well. More is made of the minorities because some live in more concentrated urban areas but there are a lot of white people living off the government in small towns and rural areas as well. It is not a racial thing so much as a failure of our society in general.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it's safe to say...that the majority of us are minorities nowadays!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Even if I weren't a prepper I'd still be a racist because I'm white, I believe in the constitution, I believe in working for a living, I believe in traditional marriage, (1 man+1 woman), and I believe in umpteen thousands of other things that are now not politically correct! Screw being PC!!!!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not racist, I hate every **** equally

seriously tho I don't care about the colour of you skin, or what name you call good, **** with me or my family you will regret it


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I really don't understand how being a prepper is a racist thing. I am not a member of the KKK, I am not stockpiling weapons in preparation for some great race war, and when I think about defending my family against marauders I don't picture them as a bunch of minorities going on a rampage since I am very aware that where I live they would almost certainly be Whites. Just how being prepared for either a man-made or natural disaster can be somehow considered racist is beyond me. The question should be "is it racist NOT to be prepared"? I understand that some of it may be due to economic circumstances, but I think most of it, regardless of race, is so many people believe that something like that could never happen to THEM, just other people, and many believe that if it does the government, Red Cross, or someone else will be right there to help them. Sheep.

The truth of the matter is that many people have not taken any steps to prepare themselves or their families in case of a disaster and for them instead of doing so it is easier to just accuse those who do of being crazy, racists, or actually hoping that something does happen. One of my personal complaints is that TV show about preppers and how they are usually portrayed. I watch it occasionally because sometimes they do show some pretty good ideas, but on the other hand the producers of the shows seem to go out of their way to show the preppers as being nut jobs. On a point of interest, they did show one where the family was Hispanic and one where the family was Black. That was from the few shows that I watched.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I'm not racist, I hate every **** equally


pheniox my friend,
Your definition of **** may be different than mine. Not that there is anything wrong with that.:shock:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I think it's safe to say...that the majority of us are minorities nowadays!


90% of being prepared is half the battle.
(Slippy 4/24/2014)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> pheniox my friend,
> Your definition of **** may be different than mine. Not that there is anything wrong with that.:shock:


lmao sippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> lmao sippy


That's my job! 
S_*L*_ippy


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> That's my job!
> S_*L*_ippy


direct complaint to android auto correct service


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Allright, who declined to answer?

View Poll Results: What is your ethnicity?*

Voters35. You have already voted on this poll 
*This poll will close on 05-23-2014 at 04:00 PM*


 _White / Caucasian_

30 85.71% 
 Hispanic / Latino

1 2.86% 
 Black

0 0% 
 Asian

1 2.86% 
 American Indian / Samoan / Aleutian

1 2.86% 
 Other / Not listed

1 2.86% 
 Decline to answer

1  2.86%


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My mother was born in the mountains outside Oakdale Tennessee, My father was born on a farm outside Fay Oklahoma. So I am a mix of okie and hillbilly, what a mixture that is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> *Allright, who declined to answer?
> 
> View Poll Results: What is your ethnicity?*
> 
> ...


That was me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought so!

By the way, funny story RPD,

Years ago I bought I firearm and of course had to fill out the "anti-constitutional" form. The clerk was hovering over me and noticed my hesitation on answering the section about race. Clerk interjects that it is optional so I reply, Uncle Sam wants to know, I feel obligated to answer. Not really knowing my ancestry beyond my grandparents I commence to check EVERY BOX! Freaked him out. He said he was going to get in trouble and I had to start all over again. I refused and a manager came over and said that I was totally in the right to check every box if I believed to be that. So I did. 
(Fond Memories of that shotgun...sadly, I lost it over the Marianna Trench in the Arctic Ocean. Sigh)


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Fond Memories of that shotgun...sadly, I lost it over the Marianna Trench in the Arctic Ocean. Sigh)


Now that strikes me as an interesting story o,o


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate the human race so I guess technically that does make me a racist right? Seriously though I like dogs better than most people. Skin color or where people came from makes no difference a douche bag is a douche bag regardless.

-Infidel


----------

